# no spark from a tecumseh hs40



## bambam (Jul 24, 2009)

I just received a troy bilt pony tiller that has a tecumseh hs40 55580k motor that I can't get spark.  I just replace the coil, condenser, and points and am still not getting any spark.  What else is there to do any help would be appreciated.


----------



## TMonter (Jul 24, 2009)

Did you properly set the points gap? Did you check the magnets on the flywheel for their condition? I have a manual for this motor if you PM me.


----------



## quads (Jul 24, 2009)

Try another spark plug, just to be sure.  If it has a kill switch or something similar, check that and/or unplug it, it might be shorting out.


----------



## bambam (Jul 25, 2009)

I did try a new spark plug and unhooked the kill switch no difference.  Checking the magnets was mentioned they seem alright but I am not sure how strong they should be.


----------



## quads (Jul 25, 2009)

I don't think the magnets would have weakened enough to cause it not to fire anymore.  Go over your installation of the new points, condenser, and coil again.  You've replaced/checked everything there is to make it fire.  

The only other thing is, and I'm not sure if it applies to this engine, is the air gap between the coil and the flywheel magnets.  If your coil is mounted with slotted holes (so that it can move around before you tighten the mounting bolts), then you will have to set the air gap properly.


----------



## bambam (Jul 26, 2009)

I will try to set all the gaps once I know what they should be.  Someone is sending me a copy of the manual for this motor.  I will keep you all updated on my progress or the lack there of.


----------



## quads (Jul 26, 2009)

Yes, please keep us posted.  Good luck!


----------



## mjbrown (Jul 27, 2009)

most new coils for these engines come with a paper guage. just put the paper against the magnets on the flywheel, and put the coil to the paper. tighten down the mounting screws for the coil , then turn the flywheel by hand to remove the paper gauge. if i remember correctly, the gauge is about the thickness of a business card.(please correct me if wrong). this was my exp. with a b/s lawn  tractor engine i should ad. 

hope this helps...mike


----------

